# Choosing my first mirrorless???



## McDuff (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi guys.

Some of you may recognize me from over in the compact section. After all the help I've been learning lots of cameras the the types available. This has led me to re-evaluate what I thought of what I had in mind of my own photography and lean towards a mirrorless model. 

I have a budget of around $400 USD (I'm in New Zealand so electronics are a bit more costly here. Also Ebay is harder to shop from) and I will be doing considerable night shooting also so that is a consideration on a first lens's aperture ratings. And ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2013)

Yesterday I spotted some Ricoh GR-X with 28-300mm zoom lens modules on closeout for $225 US dollars. Not a current model, but still, a very low price. I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 22, 2013)

Too bad it's not a little bit more. People actually using the EOS M on POTN love it. I think I may pick one up...I'm becoming a gear whore.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 22, 2013)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Yesterday I spotted some Ricoh GR-X with 28-300mm zoom lens modules on closeout for $225 US dollars. Not a current model, but still, a very low price. I just sent you a PM.



That is a very interesting camera...


----------



## brunerww (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi McDuff - if you can find one, I recommend the Samsung NX-1000 at your price point. Large, 20.3MP DSLR-sized sensor in a small, mirrorless body. Here is what this camera can do: Flickr: The Samsung NX-1000 Pool

Here are a couple of listings from ebay.au (prices in AUD, shipped to OZ):

Samsung NX-1000 shipped from Busselton, Western Australia, $390

Samsung NX-1000 shipped from Brooklyn, NY, USA, $420

Hope this is helpful,

Bill


----------



## Delphititan (Jan 27, 2013)

I recommend that you pick up a deal on a used micro four thirds body. The system is much more mature than any other mirroless system in production. A used Olympus E-P1 body with a kit lens can be had for less than $180.00 US. That makes it possible to play with the systems and pick up a nice wide angle lens or the 45-200 Panasonic zoom and still stay under your $400.00 budget.
Have a look at the considerable array of lenses for Micro four thirds compared with any other system. There is no contest and a good number the lenses available in the native four thirds mount are stunning in their IQ capabilities.
Dan


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 28, 2013)

Delphititan said:


> I recommend that you pick up a deal on a used micro four thirds body. The system is much more mature than any other mirroless system in production. A used Olympus E-P1 body with a kit lens can be had for less than $180.00 US. That makes it possible to play with the systems and pick up a nice wide angle lens or the 45-200 Panasonic zoom and still stay under your $400.00 budget.
> Have a look at the considerable array of lenses for Micro four thirds compared with any other system. There is no contest and a good number the lenses available in the native four thirds mount are stunning in their IQ capabilities.
> Dan



Also nearly all old SLR lenses can be cheaply adapted to M4/3 cameras.  However, I personally would only get one with a viewfinder.


----------



## McDuff (Jan 30, 2013)

A GF1 has popped up over here for roughly $400 USD and another with a couple of lenses and an extra battery for about $600. Is it worth looking at this one? Views on the camera?

And it looks like there are a few camera options with the addition of adapters that seem easy and cheap to get.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 30, 2013)

McDuff said:


> A GF1 has popped up over here for roughly $400 USD and another with a couple of lenses and an extra battery for about $600. Is it worth looking at this one? Views on the camera?
> 
> And it looks like there are a few camera options with the addition of adapters that seem easy and cheap to get.



We have a GF1, my wife's camera, & that is what convinced me to not buy another camera without a viewfinder.  It is useless in bright light as you cannot see the image on the LCD.  Otherwise, it is a very nice camera.  Ours is outfitted with the Panasonic 14-45 which is a great all purpose lens for that body.


----------



## McDuff (Jan 30, 2013)

There is a auction for one that includes an attachable viewfinder, this did seem a big bonus off of reviews.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 31, 2013)

How's ISO performance on those? I know the earlier Oly M43's were a little lacking compared to the OM-D and high ISO performance will be important if you're not shooting long exposure shots at night.


----------

